# Tuna Salad Recipe Needed



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

I have some blackfin that I want to make tuna salad with for the long weekend. Does anyone have a good tuna salad recipe that they would care to share. Thanks.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

...wade's (Downtime2) tuna dip is the BOMB...

here's a thread...rich's (reel crazy) is the same...

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic22958-51-1.aspx?Highlight=tuna+dip


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Just posted Wade dip the other day with the smoked king.



For Tuna Salad this is a great one.



8 oz tuna cooked and seasoned

1/2 cup feta cheese crumbled

2 tblspns olive oil

1/4 cups chopped sun dried tomatoes (optional)

2 tblspns red onion, or green onions chopped

1 tblspn sliced ripe Kalamata olives

1 dash red wine vinegar

1 garlic clove, minced

1/2 teaspoon dried basil 



Mix and spread like tuna salad.... REALLY Good and simple -this will make 2 man sized sam'iches.



:hungry

Stressless


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot. Any tuna salad recipes will still be appreciated.


----------



## RogueAngler (May 12, 2009)

I made Wade's tuna dip last night and it is very good. Pretty much stayed to the recipe except only used 1 7oz jar of pimentos(just because I'm not a big fan of them) and I cooked the tuna on the green egg instead of using liquid smoke. My neighbors say that it is the best tuna tip they have ever had and they order it at restaurants all the time. It makes a ton so we'll be eating it for a while.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Al least I am good for something.......


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

if I had fish in the freezer I would be making dip this weekend.......but I do not:banghead


----------

